# Christmas themed order tracking bar on Amazon



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind of cute, and I don't remember seeing it before. I was checking on the status of an order and then clicked on order tracking. The little Santa sleigh moves left to right until it gets to the current status.










The Post Office, by the way, says it's going to be delivered on Monday. We'll see....


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I hadn't seen that. Cute!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And more accurate than the Post Office, as it turned out. 

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sad - I only have the normal green tracking bar


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

You have to hit the "track package" bar.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You have to hit the "track package" bar.


Aha! Thanks


----------

